# Anyone else keep fish?



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess this is where you put this thread... Well anyway does anyone else keep aquatic life? I hae 2 African Dwarf Frogs, 2 Goldfish, and 1 male betta fish. I plan on getting tetras and cory cats soon too.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

i used to keep fish but dont anymore.


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

What type did you keep?


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I used to maintain a salt-water tank, but after an infestation of worms came in one some coral (we think) the tank eventually died off and we decided to let that be that.

I have a little betta fish named Sushi now; I'm too lazy for all the work a salt water tank required lol


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I usually keep bettas. One of my died a few months ago after dealing with fin rot and after my cousins came to my graduation and fed him half a bottle of food while I was out (which they and everyone else thought was funny and I'm not sure why they were allowed in my room anyway because I didn't want them messing with my rats without me around) Anyway, they gave him bloat real bad because he was young, maybe 4 months, and I dealt with it for months before he died. But now I have a crowntail with blue eyes and his names maurice lol. I thought about maybe breeding them one day so we'll see I suppose.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I have one female betta, Rosemarie.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I have five fish. Three betas, one calico moor, and one fantail goldfish. Carole is my eldest beta, at four years old. Then come Nathan, Frankie, Thiernagn, and Ed.


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

I use to have 4 betta's. I loved my fish. haha. I do plan on getting more someday.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank with four yellow mollies, one iridescent shark (who will be re-homed into a large pond when he grows too large for my tank - so no one yell at me), two goldfish who will soon be moved to their own tank, and one red wag platy. 

I used to have a 13 inch Iridescent shark, two seven inch Pictus Cats, and an eight inch Pleco, but they all died due to the tank being cleaned with bleach and other cleaners by a friend who didn't tell me. 

I will soon be getting more mollies of different kinds as well as more platys.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I used to have about 50 pet gold fish (''saved'' from the feeder fish tank because the whole set up was wrong and the babies were being sucked into the filter and dying. The person working in the store didn't care and called it natural selection.....  so I bought them all.)But they were so filthy and so much work that it put me off owning a tank ever again :-\ They were rehomed to someone with a huge pond when they were the right size.


----------



## NaeLei (Sep 21, 2010)

I have 3 male Betta Fish. Veil, Halfmoon and Crown. They each have their own 5gal, heated, tank.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a salt water tank with a clown fish & a Blue Velvet Damsel & a bunch of corals. I will try getting some picture's from hubby (for the life of me i am no good at taking fish picture's lol )

Oh and there is a Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp i think thats the name of him.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

I've got 2 heated freshwater tanks - one 110 litre and one 35 litre. We've got lots of friends living in there  Got some neon tetras x 9, rummynose tetras x 4, corydoras (2 peppered one bronze), 2 female bettas, 2 silver sharks, platys x 6, guppies x 3, a golden gourami, flying fox, harlequins x 3.... I think that's everybody..

By the way the bettas and guppies aren't in the same tank, that could be interesting lol.

I love keeping tropical fish, it's easy and as long as you don't overcrowd they are pretty hardy! Our cats are fascinated by them too, it's sweet


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

I used to have fish. I think im going to get into it again.
I had a 55 with a breeding pair of Jack Depseys
A few other tanks with 3 types of tiger barbs, fancy guppies, a few kinds of gourami,Angel fish, silver dollars,bettas,crayfish, fire mouth chichlids,rope fish, Cory cats,Plecos, green terrors,..All kinds of fish. Mostly south american cichlids and things like that


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

My mom and I share joint custody of Freddie and Mike, our African Clawed Frogs. We've had them four years now. Love 'em.

I also own two betta, Ty and Flo. They're pretty. 

We used to have a large Koi pond. Unfortunately, we lost half of the original ten to an outbreak of illness. The rest were lost to a raccoon. That was about three years ago and we haven't restocked the pond yet.

we also have several goldfish in our stock tanks. They keep down bugs and such.  Plus, when the tank is REALLY clean, the horses think they are pretty. lol


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

i used to keep fish but unfortuately havent got the room anymore.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Used to have several bettas, but they started dying off for various reasons (which is bizarre to me, because I've kept them in the past and had them live full lives with very little care... no more pet store bettas for me!). I now have one at work who is the hardiest, happiest guy ever. I also have in one tank at home three neon tetras, a goldfish, and two aquatic frogs. It's a wonderful set up, although I worry about my goldfish sometimes. He's kind of a weirdo.


----------



## EveieNiamh (Oct 30, 2010)

Oscar Betta said:


> I guess this is where you put this thread... Well anyway does anyone else keep aquatic life? I hae 2 African Dwarf Frogs, 2 Goldfish, and 1 male betta fish. I plan on getting tetras and cory cats soon too.


Hey!

I have 8 Goldfish called Flame, Bluebell, Callie, Florence, Dory and Nemo
I used have a Plec called Kitty
I used to have a couple of Weather Loaches - Mortimer, Alex, Minnie and Larry


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a goldfish named Sharky... I won him at the Arts and Wine Festival a year and a half ago ...


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I used to own fish here and there when I was little, but haven't had them since... Two years ago? My first fish were guppies that I brought home from a school project and they ended up breeding and breeding, so we had to separate males from females in two tanks. After about a year of dealing with them, we moved and changed the water and they died. At the time we didn't know much about fishes >< 

We have owned our share of Beta fish, males and females. And my most recent fish, were mixed from suckers, Tetras and Neon Tetras. There was another little fish that I cannot remember the name of, but it looked something like a shark, being silver in color with black fins. Oh well, tis was a fish either way.

Recently my boyfriend and I have been thinking of purchases an Oscar or two. Something about how bumbling they appear to how fierce they can be, is interesting. I know they can grow huge, but doesn't that depend on the tank size? I read and heard that fish will only grow to the size of the tank they are kept in?


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 60 Gal Community tank and a 10 gal tank with a baby Blue Gill in it. I also have a pond with Red Ear sliders and huge fish in it aswell. The 60 gal has loads of plattys, frogs, snails, sword tails, stuff like that. I got like 300 bucks in fish at the moment and thats not counting all the babys the plattys have made. I have like 800$ worth of 5$ fish babys hahah. Pain in the ARS to catch when cleaning out the tank


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm new here, but I keep fish, Bettas to be specific right now. Eventually I'd like to get a rescued Oscar cichlid or two, when I've got the space and money to keep up on a tank that large.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i have a wonderful betta fishie myself named sid fishous... definitely lives up to the name, he is a very voracious eater and flares and charges anything moving near his bowl lol. sure knows how to tell me when he wants food :


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

That is one gorgeous veil tail. Bettas are total hams when it comes to food/feeding time, their happy dances and flaring when they want something is one of the things that attracted me to them.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

hehe he does look pretty all flared up, but much like a deflated wrinkly balloon at other times. got him kinda on impulse at a pet store june last year... he was the only one that didn't look to be on the brink of death lol  he's one insane fish though... definitely love his food time dance lol


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

hes gorgeous.


----------



## jooleeah (Sep 3, 2010)

i used to have 12 bettas once, im only down to two now though
heres kokomo


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a betta named Sweeney Todd and four neon tetras named Larry, Curly, Moe, and Shemp.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I used to keep goldfish, but have had the absolute worst luck with fish.. probably where I get them from.

I started with two feeder fishies, but my favorite died first, of fin rot, and I got another, who was a VERY beautiful fancy goldfish who was white, with bulgy eyes. Both of the live fish contracted the illness and died.

A few years later, I got a new tank, new stuff for it, and two new goldfish. Also feeders. The dreaded blackness appeared on my baby girl, Jasmine, first. It took her very quickly, as hard as she fought, and despite the meds I gave her to try and drive it off. The other also died.

Most recently, a friend brought me two goldfish. These, I had better luck with, and when I got them, one was 8 and one was 10. Very nice fish, curious and would come to the side of the cage to see me. After a few months, one passed away, it just refused food. Probably from stress of being rehomed, I'm not sure though. They also got a huge new tank a couple weeks before, and that could have stressed enough to kill him. The other one lived for quite some time with me, and was very healthy and content..she passed on after around a year..she was very old.

I gave up on fish after that. I may one day get a betta, but I think the poor things are better without me. It seems like they just die so much.  I did try my very best, but it seems like I'm better with herps and mammals.


----------

